# Nipping Issues



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi there. In my work aquarium, we have a 20 long with perfect water conditions. Yesterday we had 4 fan tail guppies and a silver molly. Yesterday we added a black molly and a blue gourami. Got here this morning and the poor guppies were eaten and beaten. They were all still alive but their poor tails were ripped to shreds and they are OBVIOUSLY injured. Some have blood marks on them. 

I noticed that the gourami was doing it. I have moved the guppies out of the tank and the other fish look fine. 

Do we have a bad gourami or is this just "what they do?" I had a honey gourami and he never did this! 

Just need a little advice on if I should get a new gourami as this one is aggresive


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I wouldn't get another Gourami. If you WERE to, get one that is smaller (younger preferably) they will attack smaller, long finned fish. But if you 'raise' a young one in a community tank, sometimes they won't attack them.
Its kind of like raising a betta in a community tank. Sometimes it works, often it doesn't. This will mainly happen if there isn't enough space or hiding spots. As Gourami like to swim at the top of the tank, the chances of successfully feeding your smaller fish goes down quite a bit if the big guy is aggressive.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's just what they do.


----------



## meldiane (Nov 16, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> That's just what they do.


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## RollerDJ (Aug 17, 2011)

I personally thing that the bigger gourami's (sp?) wouldn't go well with most tropical community fish. Mine do really good with other tropical semi-aggressive fish. You might look into the dwarf gourami's. From what I've seen they should do better. Notice is said SHOULD.... lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, sorry to be so blunt about it.


----------



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

I know how you feel about fin nippers. I added two American Flag fish to an aquarium with 2 Sarasa Comets and 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows (unusual mix I know) The Flag fish were in there ten seconds when they ripped my Comets poor beautiful tail, and they then continued to wreak havoc among the others. 

My instinct was to get them out of there, so immediately I grabbed my fish bucket filled it with water and put them in there straight away regardless of chlorine. I consulted my local pet shop who sold me the fish (who I know hate as he's evil to fish and a rip off) who told me to stick with it and eventually they will get used to each other.

Later that night after about 5 hours of them being in the tank once again, my poor minnows had lost all of their tails pretty much. So I stuck the Flag fish into my 10 litre quarantine tank until Monday to exchange them. 

I bought Melafix (he should've given me a discount considering) and it worked like a treat on most of the fish, unfortunately two minnows succumbed to their injuries; one straight away and the other two weeks later due to constipation DUE to her injury. But I noticed two days ago that my other three minnows had healed completely, their tails were all fully in line again. This is 2-3 weeks after the incident and I only did one week of daily doses.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sigh... It really bothers me when people say that. "Oh it'll work out eventually".. Sorry to hear that though jammy.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I would take out the blue gourami and get a pair of honey or my favorite, flame. Those types are smaller and less aggressive, or no gourami is my recomendation.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Flagfish are nippy but a lot depends on the individual fish and the tankmates--how fast they are and whether they fight back.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Gouramis are always a crap shoot. Typically they belong in a semi-aggressive environment like I have in my 125, but members have successfully kept them in a community tank with no problems. In my experience Gouramis are rather peaceful, but I personally wouldn't mix them with smaller community fish like Tetras, Platys, and Mollies.


----------

